# Open World PVP auf Blackmoore



## Wursthaken (14. April 2012)

seid gegrüßt!

ich möchte hier nur mal kurz ankündigen das ich ein PvP event auf blackmoore starte. dieses wird sich in nagrand befinden und hoffe auf zahlreiche erscheinung

Wann?
29.04.2012
15:00 Uhr beginn bis Open End

weitere details findet ihr im wow forum:
http://eu.battle.net/wow/de/forum/topic/3686520381


----------



## Wursthaken (29. April 2012)

denkt dran gleich geht es los zahlreiche mitspieler sind dabei


----------

